# Cheaper alternatives to these wallets



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I was looking for a cheaper alternative to Givenchy Eros Money Clip Billfold and the clip in the middle of the wallet is the essential part to it. Does anyone have a good quality wallet recommendation with the same style ?

















The second item I am looking for a cheaper alternative is the Louis Vuitton Pocket Organizer. So any recommendations with the same style but cheaper ?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tumi


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

City74 said:


> Tumi


Could you kindly send me the link of the specific model you are talking about ? because I could not find one


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Update: 
I found a cheaper alternative to the LV Pocket Organizer for 13$ with Amazon Prime Same Day Delivery! It looks like it is a good product

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075ZLXYGZ/?coliid=IZKOW0XFQN1I1&colid=1QLP38SLK0TG0&psc=1


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Look on Etsy for stuff, hand made and usually better construction than luxury brands and also cheaper


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought this a few months back and love it.

I had no idea it was a copy of anything, but what do I know

Edit: can't post links to that site here, so I've PM'd you.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Coach has a cheaper alternative to the Givenchy one I posted that goes for $165 on their website and $50 on eBay! It is called *Coach money clip wallet.
*


----------

